# I ran over my tortoise



## iLikeCrafts (Sep 3, 2014)

I ran over my tortoise this morning. I checked and it had a cracked shell, like really bad and I think my tortoise has internal damage, not only the shell. I called the vet and he said 'Lammy' (my tortoise) wont be alive for a long time. I know his lifespan is very short and he might die tonight or tomorrow morning. I'm just asking, are there any hopes of survival? By the way, his species is the Asian Box turtle.


----------



## wellington (Sep 3, 2014)

How and with what did you run him over? So sorry. It would depend on how bad the damage is, whether he will survive. If you ran over him with a car, then I would guess he probably won't live and would be best to take him to a vet and have him put down, then to let him suffer.


----------



## kathyth (Sep 3, 2014)

I would take him to the vet for an eval and probable euthanasia. 
I'm sorry this happened to you.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 3, 2014)

Omg....I'm so sorry for you & your turtle! That probably was very traumatic for you both! I agree with the others, the turtle is probably suffering, & is best to be euthanized


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 3, 2014)

So sorry to have heard you ran over your toroise. I sincerely hope he gets better SOON, and wishes for all the best. I'd appreciate your informing me when he gets better.When doing some reseach after I got a tort one thing I read which clinged into my mind was: "Take care NOT to trod on your tort or kick it if yout 're both moving around at the same time." This is I believe very true. Best of luck and awaiting to hear your tort's better.


----------



## tortdad (Sep 3, 2014)

Sorry to hear this 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tryme (Sep 3, 2014)

Hoping for the best. This is quite sad


----------



## iLikeCrafts (Sep 3, 2014)

wellington said:


> How and with what did you run him over? So sorry. It would depend on how bad the damage is, whether he will survive. If you ran over him with a car, then I would guess he probably won't live and would be best to take him to a vet and have him put down, then to let him suffer.


With a car. The vet did say he has no chance of survival but did spray him with some antibiotic so I hope that will ease his pain.


----------



## iLikeCrafts (Sep 3, 2014)

kathyth said:


> I would take him to the vet for an eval and probable euthanasia.
> I'm sorry this happened to you.


I did ask the vet to give him some sleeping medicine so that he can pass in peace but the vet only sprayed him with some antibiotic since the internal organ might be infected.


----------



## CharlieM (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm very sorry this happened.
My question is why would the vet spray him with antibiotic if there is a 0% chance of survival?
Why not put him down?


----------



## iLikeCrafts (Sep 3, 2014)

Gillian Moore said:


> So sorry to have heard you ran over your toroise. I sincerely hope he gets better SOON, and wishes for all the best. I'd appreciate your informing me when he gets better.When doing some reseach after I got a tort one thing I read which clinged into my mind was: "Take care NOT to trod on your tort or kick it if yout 're both moving around at the same time." This is I believe very true. Best of luck and awaiting to hear your tort's better.


This issue has definitely taught me a few lessons. All these while, I let my tort walk around the house since he enjoys the outdoors. But this morning, I didn't realize he was under my car.


----------



## iLikeCrafts (Sep 3, 2014)

CharlieM said:


> I'm very sorry this happened.
> My question is why would the vet spray him with antibiotic if there is a 0% chance of survival?
> Why not put him down?


I think it's because the damage to my tortoise is internally too. Maybe it's to prevent infection of the organs eventhough it's most probably infected.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks your answer and remember....HOPE IS THE LAST THING TO DIE. Don't despair and keep hoping for the best though I do know words are easy . Once again, wishes for your tort to get well SOON. Good luck to you and your tort.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Sep 3, 2014)

If the tort has no chance of survival. Why not just put in out of his pain humanely? sees to me that the tort is just suffering.


----------



## WillTort2 (Sep 3, 2014)

So sorry to hear about your accident.

As an educational question, how large is your turtle and what type of car do you drive?

I can remember when one of my Russians escaped for a few months, neighbor found him 5 months later and over 5 blacks away, I would check under my truck each time I drove fearful that he would be under the wheels.

The turtles shell can provide a remarkable amount of protection, but I would think that a vehicle tire running over the turtle would usually be fatal.

Is there blood at the mouth or the tail?


----------



## Carol S (Sep 4, 2014)

I am so sorry this happened.


----------



## Shakudo (Sep 4, 2014)

So very sorry


----------



## iLikeCrafts (Sep 4, 2014)

WillTort2 said:


> So sorry to hear about your accident.
> 
> As an educational question, how large is your turtle and what type of car do you drive?
> 
> ...


The tail and body. He can still poke his head through and check his surroundings and that is a sign he's alive.


----------



## WillTort2 (Sep 4, 2014)

Try his favorite food, if he still eats I would count that as a good sign.


----------



## Tom (Sep 4, 2014)

Do you have any other turtles? I would hope that all reading would take this as a lesson to keep your animals in a proper enclosure.


----------



## ascott (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't understand how we can be having this conversation, at this calmness at all...

Is the turtle shell popped at the seams...is the top cracked separate from the bottom, like opening a clam shell? If yes, then my God, have that turtle put down ....if the shell is cracked open, the turtle is in extreme pain, no matter if it pops its head out or not...

I mean, in some countries that eat turtle, they will crack the live turtle open and let it remain for hours like this, letting it remain alive to remain fresher for longer until it dies a long long horrible death....just because a turtle takes a long time to die, does not mean it is not suffering the entire time...


----------



## WillTort2 (Sep 4, 2014)

ascott said:


> I don't understand how we can be having this conversation, at this calmness at all...
> 
> Is the turtle shell popped at the seams...is the top cracked separate from the bottom, like opening a clam shell? If yes, then my God, have that turtle put down ....if the shell is cracked open, the turtle is in extreme pain, no matter if it pops its head out or not...
> 
> I mean, in some countries that eat turtle, they will crack the live turtle open and let it remain for hours like this, letting it remain alive to remain fresher for longer until it dies a long long horrible death....just because a turtle takes a long time to die, does not mean it is not suffering the entire time...



I agree, it's a tough thing to think about. But most of have run into the turtle crossing the road situation, and I have no true idea of when a wounded turtle should be put down. So, in addition to trying to learn more about a common situation, we can offer advice to the original poster.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi. Tell me how's your tort today? And what did the vet say? Anything new? I do hope to hear your tort is now better. Believe me injuries take time to wound so pray for the best and again...wishes for him recover and get well SOON. Good luck.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, I am so sorry. If the whole shell is cracked, then everyone's right, he's in severe pain  How is feeling today? I don't understand why your vet didn't humanely eauthinize him, this seems the best option right now so he doesn't suffer. I'm sorry this happened to you and your tort


----------



## TortMomma (Sep 4, 2014)

Some people may find this harsh but if the poor thing is suffering and you can't find a vet to put it down, why not put it in the freezer (I'm not sure what the most humane way to do it would be) and put it out of it's misery. 


Mommy to: 
Nevan- 8yr old human
Arden- Pappillon
Ella-Chihuahua
Toby-Tortoise shell cat 
Tinka- Tabby cat
Rex- Ball python
Penny- Eastern Box turtle hatchling 
Poppy- Russian tortoise


----------



## AmRoKo (Sep 4, 2014)

Are you able to post a picture of how bad of a shape the tort is in? Only you can determine whether the tort needs to be put down or not.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 4, 2014)

I have been told that you first put them in the refrigerator so they cool off and go to sleep as freezing of the blood might hurt. So refer first, then freezer. Yep, it's nasty to think about but better than severe pain for an animal who's not going to live anyway...
Sorry this is happening, it's sad...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 4, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> I have been told that you first put them in the refrigerator so they cool off and go to sleep as freezing of the blood might hurt. So refer first, then freezer. Yep, it's nasty to think about but better than severe pain for an animal who's not going to live anyway...
> Sorry this is happening, it's sad...


I concur 100% with the pain associated with straight freezing. There is not one thing painless about individual nerve cells freezing and the ice crystals rupturing the cell walls. In that regard, mustard gas was ok because ultimately one died.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 4, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I concur 100% with the pain associated with straight freezing. There is not one thing painless about individual nerve cells freezing and the ice crystals rupturing the cell walls. In that regard, mustard gas was ok because ultimately one died.



OK yucky now...


----------



## smarch (Sep 5, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> I have been told that you first put them in the refrigerator so they cool off and go to sleep as freezing of the blood might hurt. So refer first, then freezer. Yep, it's nasty to think about but better than severe pain for an animal who's not going to live anyway...
> Sorry this is happening, it's sad...


 So if the situation in a road ever came to that would this be the way to do it? I've been curious since my first time helping a turtle cross the road, but was rather afraid to actually post and ask humane ways to do it. but I mean if I saw a turtle alive but crushed on the road i'd have to help, my heart couldn't not. Its just one of those good tidbits to know I guess. 

I hope everything's well with the OP, I know this is rough, how's the little guy doing?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 5, 2014)

Tonight I'll find out.


----------



## jaizei (Sep 5, 2014)

smarch said:


> So if the situation in a road ever came to that would this be the way to do it? I've been curious since my first time helping a turtle cross the road, but was rather afraid to actually post and ask humane ways to do it. but I mean if I saw a turtle alive but crushed on the road i'd have to help, my heart couldn't not. Its just one of those good tidbits to know I guess.
> 
> I hope everything's well with the OP, I know this is rough, how's the little guy doing?




https://www.avma.org/KB/Policies/Pa...utm_term=issues-animal_welfare-euthanasia-pdf


----------



## heathedw (Sep 5, 2014)

Keep it clean like you would a cut. If he makes it a few days then get ready for shell repair. It's kinda a judgement call if you think he can make it. My dad fixed the shell of a red eared slider we found on the road when I was a kid. It was bleeding from the cracks and side. We kept it clean and my dad popped everything back and superglued it I think. He used something to help it hold. After a few months it was totally healed and we set it free. Most people said it would die and it didn't. There is always hope. Here is a site I found on shell repair. You can get the stuff from lowes. Good luck.
http://www.anapsid.org/shellrepair.html


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 5, 2014)

heathedw said:


> Keep it clean like you would a cut. If he makes it a few days then get ready for shell repair. It's kinda a judgement call if you think he can make it. My dad fixed the shell of a red eared slider we found on the road when I was a kid. It was bleeding from the cracks and side. We kept it clean and my dad popped everything back and superglued it I think. He used something to help it hold. After a few months it was totally healed and we set it free. Most people said it would die and it didn't. There is always hope. Here is a site I found on shell repair. You can get the stuff from lowes. Good luck.
> http://www.anapsid.org/shellrepair.html


Heather...today's practice is to not close the shell with glue etc, because there's a good chance you'll close in bacteria and eventually that alone will kill the turtle. Use an elastic bandage to hold the wound closed. To me, if there's any doubt that the turtle is not going to die in the next FEW minutes, he needs to go to an exotics Vet who will make an education decision if the animal can be treated or should be euthanized. I pretty much don't believe in euthanization, but will agree there are extreme cases where it's necessary


----------



## kathyth (Sep 5, 2014)

I agree with Maggie. He must be treated by an exotic Vet ASAP.


----------



## heathedw (Sep 5, 2014)

That makes sense it would be easier to clean.


----------



## iLikeCrafts (Sep 7, 2014)

iLikeCrafts said:


> I ran over my tortoise this morning. I checked and it had a cracked shell, like really bad and I think my tortoise has internal damage, not only the shell. I called the vet and he said 'Lammy' (my tortoise) wont be alive for a long time. I know his lifespan is very short and he might die tonight or tomorrow morning. I'm just asking, are there any hopes of survival? By the way, his species is the Asian Box turtle.


------------------------
Update: Hi everyone, I checked on him today and found out he died. I was thinking of bringing him to a hospital to get his shell fixed but I didn't have enough time before he died. 
Note: Please check under your vehicles before you drive off.


----------



## iLikeCrafts (Sep 7, 2014)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. Tell me how's your tort today? And what did the vet say? Anything new? I do hope to hear your tort is now better. Believe me injuries take time to wound so pray for the best and again...wishes for him recover and get well SOON. Good luck.





Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Wow, I am so sorry. If the whole shell is cracked, then everyone's right, he's in severe pain  How is feeling today? I don't understand why your vet didn't humanely eauthinize him, this seems the best option right now so he doesn't suffer. I'm sorry this happened to you and your tort



Hi, sorry for the late reply. He died today. I teared when my brother was burying him. He's happier now in heaven, I'm sure.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 7, 2014)

Wow, I am so sorry. I bet he's happier now that he's not suffering. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## AmRoKo (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm so sorry this happened, stuff like this is a reminder for all of us to try and make sure our torts are secure in their enclosures/areas. You are a very compassionate tort carer don't beat yourself up too much we all make mistakes.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 7, 2014)

So sorry to have heard that. After all, each and everyone of us makes mistakes.
I'm sure he's now "better off" as he's not in PAIN any more. Patience is now what YOU need and please TRY to calm down all you can, although I've said it before and I repeat it:WORDS ARE EASY.


----------



## smarch (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm deeply sorry for the loss. I feel like sometimes we get a little too comfortable around our guys and this is where the accidents happen. You did everything you could and you'll have to keep that to heart while you mourn.


----------



## Shakudo (Sep 10, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## margykid (Sep 12, 2014)

That's a terrible thing to happen but don't blame yourself.
You didn't mean to. OBVIOUSLY. 
I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

